# TiVo.com based "visual" Season Pass Mgr



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

I often do my season pass scheduling from the TiVo.com website... I set them up, then play "cleanup" on teh TiVo with overlaps and such... this becomes a serious issue if I were to record a movie that overlaps another show, I might miss the show or the movie when another recording time was available.

I wish I could see a "Visual" schedule from my TiVo.com account. Tivo.com should be able to see what has been scheduled/season-pass'ed (I'm sure Tivo corp knows exactly who and what is "season-pass'ed"), and when I select a show to record, I should be able to "see" conflicts and such before I commit to sending the "record show/season pass" to my unit... heck I'd pay a little more for a full featured application like that.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always wondered why there was no visual representation like this. At least show it for the next 1 or 2 weeks. It would make managing season passes so much easier.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

ICBW, but I'm sure that something similar has been requested here before, and the usual response is that it would be against their privacy policy for the TiVo to report back identifiable records on an individual user's viewing habits / recording schedule.

Any information relating to recorded features that is sent back to TiVo doesn't contain the identity of the TiVo that it came from, or so I am led to believe.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like an SP Mananager, ability to see what's on my TiVo's from the web and chose to delete them. I'd also like to see a Wishlist manager on the web too.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

Sherminator said:


> ICBW, but I'm sure that something similar has been requested here before, and the usual response is that it would be against their privacy policy for the TiVo to report back identifiable records on an individual user's viewing habits / recording schedule.
> 
> Any information relating to recorded features that is sent back to TiVo doesn't contain the identity of the TiVo that it came from, or so I am led to believe.


I'd sign a waiver over "season pass privacy" if they built an application that worked


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

Two other things I would like to "see" online are my Tivo Suggestions to thumb up/down them, and be able to thumbs up/down items from the online TV Shows listings... I could browse hundreds of shows online faster than I could find 5 shows of interest on the Guide


----------

